# Comic Strips with my Bettas - Corncob and Sweetcorn



## Jinyi (Dec 28, 2013)

not sure if this is the right place to post but here goes!
I have 2 bettas, namely Corncob (red crowntail) and Sweetcorn (Fleshy/White Plakat)
Sometimes I would find them in funny poses and have something to write about
Hope you find them funny as I did ;-)

Ready for Christmas









Art Class

Stuck









Sweetcorn's Angry Face









Getting to know you









House warming









Pizza


----------



## Chachi (Sep 22, 2013)

Cute pics! I like his house!


----------



## Jinyi (Dec 28, 2013)

Chachi said:


> Cute pics! I like his house!


thanks!


----------



## SeaHorse (Dec 27, 2010)

I like them too!! Good job !


----------



## relaxedcrazyman (Dec 19, 2013)

i enjoyed that immensely! lol


----------



## JustinieBeanie (Apr 22, 2013)

Cute, I love how he comes out the house's chimney!


----------



## sparketta (Nov 9, 2013)

Adorable!


----------



## Chard56 (Jan 22, 2011)

Love 'em. Keep it up.


----------



## KafkaDream (Dec 30, 2013)

So cute! Now I want a little house like that for my bettas!


----------



## Jinyi (Dec 28, 2013)

KafkaDream said:


> So cute! Now I want a little house like that for my bettas!


i think that house was originally a candle decor i found lying around.
boiled it to clean it up before placing it in.

my red crowntail is the only one that learned how to play with the house. my white plakat barely notices it when I switched their tanks (still trying to get a shot of him in the house ) :-D


----------



## BlueLacee (Dec 8, 2013)

Cute. Keep it up


----------

